

Sniffing off the air NRF24L01+ and Bluetooth LE packets for under $30 - mroi
http://blog.cyberexplorer.me/2014/01/sniffing-and-decoding-nrf24l01-and.html

======
kken
This is a nice hack.

BUT: This has been done years ago for under $1 (the price of a nRF24L01 board)
by using a nRF24L01 itself.

[http://travisgoodspeed.blogspot.de/2011/02/promiscuity-is-
nr...](http://travisgoodspeed.blogspot.de/2011/02/promiscuity-is-
nrf24l01s-duty.html)

~~~
timthorn
But not for Bluetooth LE, I think?

~~~
kken
I am not sure, that is a good question. People have shown that it is possible
to hack a nRF24L01 into sending BLE transmissions. But there are limits. It
could be possible to sniff parts of BLE traffic.

------
2bluesc
That's pretty cool. I always looked at the rtl-sdr stuff but lost interest
when I looked at the max frequency being less then my signals of interest. The
MMDS apparently changes that though, didn't know about those before.

